# Start times for GP special



## be positive (11 August 2016)

Times for anyone trying to plan their day.

http://rio2016.live.fei.org/Dressage2/startlist


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 August 2016)

Thank you.  Are those Rio times so we need to add 4 hrs?


----------



## be positive (11 August 2016)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Thank you.  Are those Rio times so we need to add 4 hrs?
		
Click to expand...

I forgot to put that 4 hours need to be added, starting at 2pm our time.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 August 2016)

Better try and make sure I can get to watch tomorrow then.  Day out with the kids to the beach so hopefully will be back in time.


----------



## abbijay (12 August 2016)

I can't open the FEI link on my work computer and the rio website doesn't have times on it. Please can someone post the times on here?


----------



## be positive (12 August 2016)

Add 4 hours to get it in our time.



10:00	1	Marcela Krinke Susmelj	 SUI	Molberg	
10:09	2	Judy Reynolds	 IRL	Vancouver K	
10:18	3	Belinda Trussell	 CAN	Anton	
10:27	4	Pierre Volla	 FRA	Badinda Altena	
10:36	5	Mads Hendeliowitz	 SWE	Jimmie Choo Seq	
10:45	6	Anders Dahl	 DEN	Selten Hw	
10:54	7	Edward Gal	 NED	Voice	
11:03	8	Juliette Ramel	 SWE	Buriel K.H.	
11:27	9	Agnete Kirk Thinggaard	 DEN	Jojo Az	
11:36	10	Diederik van Silfhout	 NED	Arlando	
11:45	11	Patrik Kittel	 SWE	Deja	
11:54	12	Cathrine Dufour	 DEN	Cassidy	
12:03	13	Hans Peter Minderhoud	 NED	Johnson	
12:12	14	Tinne Wilhelmsson Silfven	 SWE	Don Aurelio	
12:21	15	Anna Kasprzak	 DEN	Donnperignon	
12:30	16	Beatriz Ferrer-Salat	 ESP	Delgado	
13:35	17	Severo Jesus Jurado Lopez	 ESP	Lorenzo	
13:44	18	Inessa Merkulova	 RUS	Mister X	
13:53	19	Karen Tebar	 FRA	Don Luis	
14:02	20	Allison M. Brock	 USA	Rosevelt	
14:11	21	Sonke Rothenberger	 GER	Cosmo	
14:20	22	Spencer Wilton	 GBR	Super Nova Ii	
14:29	23	Kasey Perry-Glass	 USA	Dublet	
14:38	24	Dorothee Schneider	 GER	Showtime Frh	
15:02	25	Fiona Bigwood	 GBR	Orthilia	
15:11	26	Steffen Peters	 USA	Legolas 92	
15:20	27	Kristina Broring-Sprehe	 GER	Desperados Frh	
15:29	28	Carl Hester	 GBR	Nip Tuck	
15:38	29	Laura Graves	 USA	Verdades	
15:47	30	Isabell Werth	 GER	Weihegold Old	
15:56	31	Charlotte Dujardin	 GBR	Valegro


----------



## abbijay (12 August 2016)

Thanks BePositive, that's awesome! 
I think my BP will be getting ridden rather late tonight (but at least I'll be home from work by then)


----------



## Lexi_ (12 August 2016)

Do they usually order them that way in the GP Special at team competitions? I'm trying to think back to previous championships and I can't remember the teams coming in mini groups like that. I always assumed they went in reverse order for the top 30...am I making that up?!

ETA - curse my family! It's my dad and brother's birthday tomorrow so we've got a family meal tonight at 6.30pm. Reckon I can go and hide in the loo for all the GB tests?


----------



## Shadowdancing (12 August 2016)

Lexi- they'll never know but may think you have a stomach upset!! 

Here's the top 10- I understand Isabell has been adjusted down? Someone on another forum said she had too many steps in a half pass or something... 

1 	GBR 	DUJARDIN Charlotte VALEGRO 	85.071 Qualified 	
2 	GER 	BRORING-SPREHE Kristina DESPERADOS FRH 	82.257 Qualified 	
3 	GER 	SCHNEIDER Dorothee SHOWTIME FRH     80.986 Qualified 	
4 	GER 	WERTH Isabell WEIHEGOLD OLD 	80.643 Qualified 	
5 	USA 	GRAVES Laura VERDADES 	78.071 Qualified 	
6 	USA 	PETERS Steffen LEGOLAS 92 	77.614 Qualified 	
7 	GER 	ROTHENBERGER Sonke COSMO 	77.329 Qualified 	
8 	GBR 	BIGWOOD Fiona ORTHILIA 	77.157 Qualified 	
9 	NED 	MINDERHOUD Hans Peter JOHNSON 	76.957 Qualified 	
10 	DEN 	 DUFOUR Cathrine  CASSIDY 	76.657 Qualified


----------



## Shadowdancing (12 August 2016)

Team scores of those qualifying:
1 	GER 	Germany 	81.295
2 	GBR 	Great Britain 	79.252 	
3 	USA 	United States 	76.971	
4 	NED 	Netherlands 	76.043 	
5 	SWE 	Sweden 	75.319
6 	DEN 	Denmark 	74.276


----------



## ElectricChampagne (12 August 2016)

Starting soon, can't wait to get stuck in!


----------



## Crackerz (12 August 2016)

I have to go in to a meeting now!!  I will be home for Charlottes test i think


----------



## Tasha! (12 August 2016)

Bless that Canadian horse, think he deserves an extra mark for ignoring that racket lol


----------



## Shadowdancing (12 August 2016)

Tasha! said:



			Bless that Canadian horse, think he deserves an extra mark for ignoring that racket lol
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, he was a star!


----------



## ElectricChampagne (12 August 2016)

Delighted for Judy, she did well!


----------



## Shadowdancing (12 August 2016)

Oh dear the french horse is NOT liking this!


----------



## ElectricChampagne (12 August 2016)

he's not getting great marks either..

http://rio2016.live.fei.org/Dressage2/live

some 5s in there along with two 3s for the piaffe ouch


----------



## ElectricChampagne (12 August 2016)

oh dear now some 2s.. not going well at all


----------



## Biska (12 August 2016)

ElectricChampagne said:



			he's not getting great marks either..

http://rio2016.live.fei.org/Dressage2/live

some 5s in there along with two 3s for the piaffe ouch
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that link Electric Champagne


----------



## Shadowdancing (12 August 2016)

All seemed a bit lack lustre so far, bar the Irish test.


----------



## Crackerz (12 August 2016)

ElectricChampagne said:



			he's not getting great marks either..

http://rio2016.live.fei.org/Dressage2/live

some 5s in there along with two 3s for the piaffe ouch
		
Click to expand...

Some of the mug shots on there are a little scary!


----------



## Shadowdancing (12 August 2016)

Crackerz said:



			Some of the mug shots on there are a little scary! 

Click to expand...

Yes they do look like they've been arrested some of them!


----------



## Shadowdancing (12 August 2016)

This horse looks madder than hell...


----------



## LeneHorse (12 August 2016)

While we are waiting for dressage to resume - has anyone else noticed the stylish blue and beige outfits worn by the officials? Well they would have been stylish c. 1958!
Back to the dressage - here we go come on GB!


----------



## Shadowdancing (12 August 2016)

Love love Lorenzo hope he gets a good score. He's so gorgeous and such a mover.


----------



## ecb89 (12 August 2016)

Sorry being a bit of an idiot. What's the difference between today and the two previous days? Are they different tests?


----------



## pepsimaxrock (12 August 2016)

Who's commentating along with ? Mike Tucker


----------



## shadeofshyness (12 August 2016)

73.739% for Spencer, not bad at all for their first Olympics. Some mistakes but overall a nice test


----------



## Tasha! (12 August 2016)

pepsimaxrock said:



			Who's commentating along with ? Mike Tucker
		
Click to expand...

Peter Storr

@ ecb, yes it's a different test, riders had to qualify in the GP to get through to the special.


----------



## Booboos (12 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			Love love Lorenzo hope he gets a good score. He's so gorgeous and such a mover.
		
Click to expand...

Two different tests. The first two days it was everyone who had qualified, today is the top 6 teams and any individuals with high enough scores doing the special. The GP had half-pass zigg zaggs, the special has h-p across the arena, canter pirouette then flying changes on centre line then pirouette, etc.

Monday is the top combinations riding to music for the freestyle.


----------



## Northern Hare (12 August 2016)

Good luck to Fiona!!!!!


----------



## shadeofshyness (12 August 2016)

What a shame about those mistakes - some lovely moments!


----------



## Lexi_ (12 August 2016)

Hmmm, that score perhaps isn't quite as high as we need it to be...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 August 2016)

anyone know what time CH is on?


----------



## Sarah_K (12 August 2016)

CH up next, CD in half an hour.


----------



## Crackerz (12 August 2016)

Bit spooky!


----------



## Michen (12 August 2016)

What would Charlotte need to get to push Britain into gold,...?


----------



## Shadowdancing (12 August 2016)

To ride twice? Seriously tho come on Charlotte!


----------



## Shadowdancing (12 August 2016)

What happened there?!


----------



## Tasha! (12 August 2016)

Valegro mistook the aid to half pass as Charlotte asking for canter 

Does Tucker really not see this stuff >.< he just talks over it lol


----------



## Shadowdancing (12 August 2016)

Lets just pray we hold on to silver!


----------



## Kadastorm (12 August 2016)

Tucker has really annoyed me throughout, let us just enjoy! 

Such a shame about the mistake.


----------



## Shadowdancing (12 August 2016)

Come on blueberry focus!!


----------



## Tasha! (12 August 2016)

Would have to be a disaster to lose silver I think. Hopefully she'll get all the mistakes out of the way before the freestyle lol


----------



## Honey08 (12 August 2016)

What's happening?  I'm abroad and can't see it.  How did They all do?  Can't work it out from your comments!


----------



## Shadowdancing (12 August 2016)

She's second.


----------



## Lexi_ (12 August 2016)

Team silver!


----------



## Shadowdancing (12 August 2016)

Still a performance to be proud of &#128522;


----------



## Biska (12 August 2016)

Mike Tucker not seeming to realise this was a team competition......he should have known the % needed by C deJ to win the Gold and the % needed to lose the silver .....Rubbish output BBC. Loving Peter Storr. Well done Team GB, great effort all round.


----------



## Zero00000 (12 August 2016)

Bit unfair to have a helicopter take off half way through her test though :0/


----------



## Biska (12 August 2016)

Zero00000 said:



			Bit unfair to have a helicopter take off half way through her test though :0/
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha lucky it wasn't Barney's test


----------



## Shadowdancing (12 August 2016)

Yeah i noticed that. &#128545;


----------



## Kadastorm (12 August 2016)

Not impressed with tucker and that helicopter - slightly unfair! 

Silver medal is still fab and really proud of spencer and Fiona. Lovely combinations!


----------



## Lexi_ (12 August 2016)

I'm absolutely delighted with that. The Germans are unbelievably strong at the moment so silver is a brilliant result for us.


----------



## shadeofshyness (12 August 2016)

That helicopter! GRR.

Still a stunning test though. Nice to see Carl interviewed on the telly, he comes across so well and a great ambassador for the sport 

Mike Tucker needs to be sacked. Peter must have been cringing when he was just waffling on completely missing the problem happening in front of his eyes. He fills me with secondhand embarrassment.


----------



## LeneHorse (12 August 2016)

Think the result was fair, and the commentary by Peter Storr was excellent and informative.
Just hope MT does not prattle throughout Monday's event as I really want to hear the music!


----------



## Tasha! (12 August 2016)

Tucker gets a lot of flack, he's very experienced in is field I think I just wish he would pay a bit more attention and pipe down when something 'happens'. It was an issue during the eventing as well. But probably doesn't quite merit a sacking lol


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (12 August 2016)

I'm usually very tolerant of Mike Tucker but had to turn the sound off during Charlotte's test as he rabbited on so much.


----------



## Lexi_ (12 August 2016)

Dressage isn't his area of expertise though, is it? He didn't annoy me too much in the Grand Prix but I haven't seen any of today's action yet...

Just wish they were able to arm themselves with the stats. I'm not blaming the commentators or the BBC particularly, they're working with what they've got and I know it's not always ideal but it doesn't help the sport come across well when the viewers don't get told exactly what scores are needed for medals and the impact of what's just happened. It was really noticeable in the eventing showjumping that barely anything got said about medal implications until the last competitor had been and the scoreboard flashed up.


----------



## Biska (12 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Dressage isn't his area of expertise though, is it? He didn't annoy me too much in the Grand Prix but I haven't seen any of today's action yet...

Just wish they were able to arm themselves with the stats. I'm not blaming the commentators or the BBC particularly, they're working with what they've got and I know it's not always ideal but it doesn't help the sport come across well when the viewers don't get told exactly what scores are needed for medals and the impact of what's just happened. It was really noticeable in the eventing showjumping that barely anything got said about medal implications until the last competitor had been and the scoreboard flashed up.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Mike Tucker knows how to use a calculator, it's pathetic. His job is to inform, hopefully build suspense and he does neither. Drives me bonkers! All his dressage info comes from H&H Rio supplement. Lazy journalism. Aargh. Thank God for Mr. Storr.


----------



## Summer pudding (12 August 2016)

LeneHorse said:



			Think the result was fair, and the commentary by Peter Storr was excellent and informative.
Just hope MT does not prattle throughout Monday's event as I really want to hear the music!
		
Click to expand...

Peter Storr was brilliant, interesting and pitched at the right level. MT talks embarrassing drivel, obsessed with everyones age....and lots of mention of 'ladies' as if we should be surprised to see them riding astride - puerile rubbish MT. Get him orf before Monday please.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 August 2016)

Nip Tuck was still Pokemon hunting wasn't he?  Shame for Charlotte, would be interesting to see her score sheet.  Mike Tucker, as I have said previously, is starting to get on my nerves.  He really should know what the scores need to be in order for medals.  I would prefer him to be quiet on Monday!  I think I'll watch without sound again.


----------

